# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Eetverslaafd

## talosa

misschien is er iemand die het erkend maar ik ben eet verslaafd.
Ik eet alles wat los en vast zit en ik wordt er zelf niet goed van en met het gevolg dat ik nu al 160 kg weeg ik wordt er gek van.
Maar kan het echt niet laten en het maakt niet uit wat ik eet en hoe ik eet ik eet met verdriet ik eet met pijn ik eet met de menstratie ik eet altijd soms dat ik er zelf nog geen erg in heb heb ik het weer in mijn mond gestopt
Ik wordt er bijna gek van water drinken dat lukt me nog wel bij 1 liter maar ook weer niet bij meer, ik probeer het wel maar niets.
En het ergste is ik heb een dochter van 6 en "helaas" doet die al vrolijk mee 
ik kan gewoon geen nee zeggen ik weet niet waar dit stop, ja ik weet het wel ...........
talosa

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Ik ben niet verslaafd aan eten, maar ik laat iets lekker ook niet liggen. Ik heb wel het voordeel dat mijn gewicht steeds hetzelfde ongeveer blijft. Misschien moet je je proberen af te vragen waarom je zoveel eet ? Is het gewoon honger dat je hebt, of eerder om de pijn te laten verdwijnen, ... ? Je laat horen dat je op elk moment zou kunnen eten, zowel bij pijn als verdriet als gewoon. Maar misschien is er toch een moment dat er uit springt en moet je je daar vooral op baseren. Ik wens je in ieder geval veel sterkte en moed !

xxx

----------


## Den=)

Talosa..
hulp zoeken zou ik zeggen..

Ik ben ook eetverslaafd hoOwr.. Heel vervelend.. Echt kut, Zoek hulp echt waar.. Misschien wil je het niet voor je zelf, omdat je vind dat je het niet waard bent of omdat je het niet durft..
Maar doe het dan voor je dochtertje!
Je wilt toch niet dat zij een eetstoornis ontwikkeld? Gepest wordt op school?!

Zet m op!!

Voor vragen: [email protected]

----------


## sabriya

ik begrijp je volkomen Talosa ..ik ben namelijk ook eetverslaafd ik weiger hulp te zoeken omdat ik erin geloof dat ik het zelf kan maar intussen wordt ik alleen maar dikker en dikker

----------


## Sabarne

Hey Talosa,

ik weet misschien een manier voor jou om af te vallen EN toch lekker te kunnen eten.
Al gehoord van de Atkins methode? mijn man en ik hebben het vorig jaar 6mnd gedaan en de kilo's gingen er vlotjes af. Ik weet dus niet of je Atkins kent maar als je er meer wil over weten kan je het allemaal makkelijk terug vinden via het internet.
Als je interesse hebt mag je gerust mailen en wil ik je vertellen hoe wij het aanpakten.
Ik ga nu echter niet de hele uitleg doen, ik wil eerst weten of je interesse hebt. Ok? 
(Ik wil je wel al vertellen dat ik 9 à 10 jaar boulemie had en dat ik met "Atkins" een oplossing heb gevonden voor deze ziekte die ik met iedereen wil delen) Groeten.

----------


## Sabarne

Re: Eetverslaafd 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey Talosa,

ik weet misschien een manier voor jou om af te vallen EN toch lekker te kunnen eten.
Al gehoord van de Atkins methode? mijn man en ik hebben het vorig jaar 6mnd gedaan en de kilo's gingen er vlotjes af. Ik weet dus niet of je Atkins kent maar als je er meer wil over weten kan je het allemaal makkelijk terug vinden via het internet.
Als je interesse hebt mag je gerust mailen en wil ik je vertellen hoe wij het aanpakten.
Ik ga nu echter niet de hele uitleg doen, ik wil eerst weten of je interesse hebt. Ok? 
(Ik wil je wel al vertellen dat ik 9 à 10 jaar boulemie had en dat ik met "Atkins" een oplossing heb gevonden voor deze ziekte die ik met iedereen wil delen) Groeten.

----------


## limelis

Atkins is een snelle manier om af te vallen maar zeker geen goede.
Zoek alsjeblieft hulp voor jezelf. Dit moet je niet alleen willen doen.
Heel veel sterkte en moed toegewenst!

----------


## Zwartje

Ik weet niet exact hoe het voelt om eetverslaafd te zijn. Maar... ik had altijd honger. Echt honger! Niet gewoon trek, maar daadwerkelijk het gevoel van een lege maag die samentrekt. Een knagend gevoel...
En dat maakt dat het lastig is om niet te veel te eten. 
Je kunt dat hongergevoel niet altijd maar onderdrukken of negeren. 

Volgens mij is dat dus wat anders als eetverslaafd of als mensen die van lekker en vet en zoet eten houden. 

Het is lastig als je gaat afvallen om aan mensen uit te leggen dat je niet gewoon 'trek' hebt, maar dat je gewoon flauw bent van de honger. 
En dan krijg je adviezen als, neem een stukje komkommer of een appel. Nou dat helpt echt niet tegen honger! Dat stilt de echte honger niet. Dan moet je toch iets meer vullends hebben.

De laatste tijd heb ik gek genoeg heel weinig honger meer. Zomaar ineens voor het eerst in mijn leven ervaar ik wat het is om geen echte constante honger te hebben.

Bij de lunch zit ik na anderhalve boterham vol en ging ik zowat van mij stokje rond een uur of 6 's avonds, nu kan ik rustig wachten tot 8 uur en dan iets kleins eten..

Ik weet de oorzaak niet, maar ik vind het voorlopig wel een verademing dat ik gewoon eens geen honger heb en echt vol zit na een normale maaltijd!

----------

